# Bow hunting in your backyard



## jcunningham1717 (Oct 9, 2012)

I live in athens and i was wondering if it is legal to hunt in my backyard. i have a few houses near me but they are atleast 200 yds away with a lake near my house with lots of woods. i was wondering if it is legal or illegal to shoot a deer in a backyard


----------



## kevincox (Oct 9, 2012)

Not according to my wife. LOL


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 9, 2012)

jcunningham1717 said:


> I live in athens and i was wondering if it is legal to hunt in my backyard. i have a few houses near me but they are atleast 200 yds away with a lake near my house with lots of woods. i was wondering if it is legal or illegal to shoot a deer in a backyard



There are so many factors that could determine the answer to your question. So without knowing all the details, the answer is, its possible. I could hunt in my backyard if i wanted, but thats because i have everything im supposed to have and theres no ordinance against it. Hope that helps, read the regulations and you should be able to answer your question from there.


----------



## papachaz (Oct 10, 2012)

are you in a subdivision? better check the homeowners association bylaws if there is any. are you inside city limits? most of the time that's gonna prohibit firing weapons, although with that much distance in between houses, who'd know? unless a poorly placed shot means you shoot one and it goes and dies in the neighbors yard


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 10, 2012)

I live on a bluff that's on Turkey Creek.  I've got plenty of deer and turkeys but they get a pass at the house.  We have right at 16 acres no neighbors close by.  It would be perfect for hunting, but I've got other places I'd rather hunt.  I'm in the county so it would be legal, but I'd check with the chief of police if I were you.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 10, 2012)

Depends technically yes if no city ordinance you go by state regs hoa can't really get you in trouble they can give landowner alot of trouble to get you to stop. Heck a Cobb co pd officer and his 3 neighbors tried to get me to shoot a 10 pt out of thier garden but 20 yds between houses was to close for me at least in Fulton I can get 100 yds away lol


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 10, 2012)

Just checked again with the Wife Warden, says no.

Actually I enjoy watching them more than shooting them when in the yard. Their activity informs me as to what is 'going on' with the local deer and I hunt minutes away.


----------



## monster012211 (Oct 10, 2012)

In Athens Clarke county, as long as you have home owner's permission (seeing as you own the house not an issue) you can bow hunt. In order to gun hunt, you have to be 300 yds away from a habitable structure, which is also the state law. They tried a couple of years ago to ban hunting completely in the city but DNR stepped in and informed them that they had no authority to impose hunting laws.


----------

